# Is an Oil Catch Can needed?



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi guys! I'm new on the forum, and actually don't have my GTO yet. It's in transit and I should have it in about a week or so. My question is should I put a catch can on it? I had a C5 Corvette with the LS1, which was notorious for suckin in oil through the intake, and the can caught a lot of oil. Is this LS2 similar in this respect? 

Thanks

Giaco


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

I would. I should have when I first got my car. I rebuilt the top half of the motor and it was nasty. Well worth the $100.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Giacobazzi said:


> Hi guys! I'm new on the forum, and actually don't have my GTO yet. It's in transit and I should have it in about a week or so. My question is should I put a catch can on it? I had a C5 Corvette with the LS1, which was notorious for suckin in oil through the intake, and the can caught a lot of oil. Is this LS2 similar in this respect?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Giaco


Its not needed but with a catch can your engine will stay cleaner and have less carbon buildup over a period of time.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Evilgoat06 (Jun 11, 2012)

Where do you buy these?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can make a better one for 1/2 the cost FWIW.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I never had one. Nothing ever broke. I think its one of those things that it doesn't hurt to have but is kinda a waste of money for the most part.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The problem is they don't always condense the vapor out or the setup can reverse flow straight into the intake path under WOT exactly when you have the most blow-by. The idea is that if oil burns in the cylinders it can form carbon deposits. On a normal car under normal driving the owner won't even know it had carbon. When you mod up and in particular raise compression it can make "glowing embers" in the cylinder, ignite the charge and cause detonation. At worst it won't hurt anything and at best keep all the oil out. The one I made I like the fact that's it works great and it's out of sight. I didn't think I needed to try to add things to the engine bay. I'd like to work on taking some stuff out.

*C.C. LINK*


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for th replies! I happen to have a blue AMW catch can, that was in my Vett, and it will match my Impulse Blue Goat nicely, so I will probably just install it!

Grazie!! 

Giaco


----------

